
Open Source Radio Telescope [pdf] - wglb
https://www.gnuradio.org/grcon/grcon18/presentations/open_source_radio_telescopes/2-John_Makous-OSRT.pdf
======
sprash
It mentions FRBs which are the new hot thing in radio astronomy. Can those be
measured with hobbyist methods? How?

~~~
SiempreViernes
I think these are more dreams of future achievements than anything else; they
also list phased arrays and interferometers but there is nothing like it on
the webpage of the project.

~~~
dkozel
The Open Source Radio Telescope project hasn't setup any phased array setups
yet, but the Canadian Centre for Experimental Radio Astronomy uses GNU Radio
for it's phased array receivers looking at pulsars.
[http://www.ccera.ca](http://www.ccera.ca)

~~~
watersb
New Mexico Tech set up a two-element array with a couple of rebuilt K-band
satellite-television dishes.

I don't know what they used for the correlator.

The Array Operations Center for the EVLA (Very Large Array) and the VLBA (Very
Long-Baseline Array) are on the New Mexico Tech campus; we had a lot of radio-
interferometer people in town.

------
joshvm
Also see [https://radiojove.gsfc.nasa.gov/](https://radiojove.gsfc.nasa.gov/)

------
MichailP
This is truly impressive. Is anybody aware of additional practical uses of GNU
radio?

~~~
dkozel
Hi, I'm one of the GNU Radio project officers (general busybody).

GNU Radio is used extensively in industry and academia. Hawkeye 360 and Spire
use GNU Radio for satellite ground stations. Lockheed Martin, SpaceX, and a
variety of other aerospace/defense use it as well for other wireless comms
applications. DeepSig uses GNU Radio at least to generate test signals for
their neural net based signal classification system and communication systems,
possibly also internally. Analog Devices uses GNU Radio in their Scopy
oscilloscope/spectrum analyzer/signal and logic analyzer application.

As said by the other commenter, check out the videos on our YouTube channel.
The project is very fortunate to attract many interesting talks and speakers
each year at the conference.

[https://www.youtube.com/GNURadioProject](https://www.youtube.com/GNURadioProject)
[https://www.gnuradio.org](https://www.gnuradio.org)

------
jakeogh
from the pdf:
[https://opensourceradiotelescopes.org/](https://opensourceradiotelescopes.org/)

